# Russian DX contest

## UR3AHA

Russian DX contest 2013 e-mail    :

This is the mail system at host mx-out-1.ukraine.com.ua.


I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.


For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.


If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.


                   The mail system


<logs@rdxc.org>: host mail.rdxc.org[188.65.208.115] said: 550-Verification
    failed for <ur3aha@cqham.org.ua  > 550-Unrouteable address 550 Sender verify
    failed (in reply to RCPT TO command)

http://rdxc.org    :

*Request-URI Too Large* 
The requested URL's length exceeds the capacity limit for this server.

:    ?

----------


## UR3AHA

> > New log for RDXC is received:> Callsign: UR3AHA
> > Entry: SOAB-SSB-LP
> > Status: rejected 
> > E-mail: ur3aha@cqham.org.ua
> 
> 
>   , .
> 
> "".    
> ...


     ...

----------

